# New Pistol Round For Carry



## Babbalou1956 (Sep 2, 2014)

Federal 30 Super Carry. 30 caliber, 100 grains, 1,250 fps & I'm assuming that's from a handgun. 





30 Super Carry


Introducing the all-new 30 Super Carry from Federal - the most revolutionary Personal Defense advancement in nearly 100-years.




www.federalpremium.com


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Another answer ot a non question reviving the .30 cal round


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

I just wish they would put the effort into making SD rounds for my 1911A.
Who on earth wants to gear up for another platform?


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Goldwing said:


> I just wish they would put the effort into making SD rounds for my 1911A.
> Who on earth wants to gear up for another platform?


Yeah, I feel the same way. The past few years, I have been getting rid of a "hundred" different calibers. Got the handguns down to just three now.


----------



## LostinTexas (Oct 1, 2018)

A solution to a problem that doesn't exist? Yep.
Will it take off? Who knows, but Federal and S&W have the backing to market and promote it if they decide to.
Some are always looking for the next "big" thing. No way to know until you try.
The big problem that I see is a complete retool. New gun, ammo, dies, data, bullets. 357sig is a lone wolf for the most part on bullet weight. You can get just about anything you want as long as it is 125 grain. Some 147ish has come in for a while but never seemed to get a toe hold, probably for reason but I',m not a 357 Sig connoisseur .


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

LostinTexas said:


> A solution to a problem that doesn't exist? Yep.
> Will it take off? Who knows, but Federal and S&W have the backing to market and promote it if they decide to.
> Some are always looking for the next "big" thing. No way to know until you try.
> The big problem that I see is a complete retool. New gun, ammo, dies, data, bullets. 357sig is a lone wolf for the most part on bullet weight. You can get just about anything you want as long as it is 125 grain. Some 147ish has come in for a while but never seemed to get a toe hold, probably for reason but I',m not a 357 Sig connoisseur .


I've got some .357 Sig conversion barrels for some of my .40 caliber pistols. One of the biggest problems with the .357 Sig is excess muzzle blast and wear and tear on the gun and over penetration. It was designed to penetrate auto body's. Another issue is the cost of the ammo especially if you're gonna' practice with it. However because it's a bottleneck cartridge feeding problems are practically non existent. As for the Federal 30 Super Carry? I just don't see too many people rushing out to buy it.


----------



## LostinTexas (Oct 1, 2018)

desertman said:


> I've got some .357 Sig conversion barrels for some of my .40 caliber pistols. One of the biggest problems with the .357 Sig is excess muzzle blast and wear and tear on the gun and over penetration. It was designed to penetrate auto body's. Another issue is the cost of the ammo especially if you're gonna' practice with it. However because it's a bottleneck cartridge feeding problems are practically non existent. As for the Federal 30 Super Carry? I just don't see too many people rushing out to buy it.


Yea. As good a round as it is, it just never took hold. It has minor success stories, one being Texas DPS, but really it never got past niche round. Kinda too bad.
I agree with the noise level and the percussion from muzzle. Some say they don't feel it, but i sure can from a long way off too.
Otherwise, others have to chime in. I always thought the 400 CorBon would do better, but it had limited magazine at the time, and the 10MM just outpaced it. Another bottleneck that just didn't get going, even though it was great. I wish I had one, but much like the Sig, it was pretty steep to buy in at the time.
Bottleneck pistol rounds just never have seemed to take a liking to the American gun culture.


----------



## Jester560 (Jun 22, 2020)

I will stick with 10mm for carry.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

LostinTexas said:


> Yea. As good a round as it is, it just never took hold. It has minor success stories, one being Texas DPS, but really it never got past niche round. *Kinda too bad.*
> I agree with the noise level and the percussion from muzzle. Some say they don't feel it, but i sure can from a long way off too.
> Otherwise, others have to chime in. I always thought the 400 CorBon would do better, but it had limited magazine at the time, and the 10MM just outpaced it. Another bottleneck that just didn't get going, even though it was great. I wish I had one, but much like the Sig, it was pretty steep to buy in at the time.
> Bottleneck pistol rounds just never have seemed to take a liking to the American gun culture.


Yeah, it is too bad, mostly because of the more reliable feeding of a bottleneck cartridge. It really is a nice design. I believe that some of the old German Lugers used a 7.65 bottleneck cartridge? North American Arms also makes the .32NAA that uses a bottleneck 380 with a .32 bullet and the .25NAA that uses a bottleneck .32 with a .25 bullet.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

I had one of the lugers on 763 or 30 cal. shot good but ammo was hard to find and expensive for back then so I sold it off and got a WWI vintage PO-8 in 9mm luger


----------



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

I have too many pistol calibers now. I also think the 7.62 X 25MM already fills this niche but way too hot for sub compact.


----------



## mroland40330 (Dec 12, 2021)

Babbalou1956 said:


> Federal 30 Super Carry. 30 caliber, 100 grains, 1,250 fps & I'm assuming that's from a handgun.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just Repackaging the .30 Luger Round... Same Ballistics as the .32 ACP...


----------



## LostinTexas (Oct 1, 2018)

Joseph L. Vestal said:


> What is a good pistol 9mm?


Do you want a pistol, or 9MM ammo recommendations?
What is your definition of "Good". 
I'm not much of a 9MM fan, for reasons, but the caliber is adequate and the more modern ammo choices are good depending on what feature you are looking for.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

45 acp jacketed hollow point, my favotite is the Eldorado Starfire


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

tony pasley said:


> 45 acp jacketed hollow point, my favotite is the Eldorado Starfire


I am a fan of the Gold Dot 230 grain JHP and I actually was able to procure a few boxes recently.


----------



## Javbike (Oct 21, 2021)

I too have started to keep it down on a variety of calibers I got the ruger pc carbine cause it’s a 9 mm like my beretta I think I am good with maybe another 9 and a couple more 22 I think I am done after that you have to stop sometime


----------

